# xorg not displaying anymore.



## paulfrottawa (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi: I just tried installing 13-current. I had a working xorg display with 12-release but it failed on 13-current and a new install of 12-release.

I did this because a thread said 13-current had my wlan driver for RTL8188EE  but it didn't.

Just saying xorg is broke.
_______________________________________________________
code from /var/log/Xorg.0.log

```
35.363] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[    35.363] (II) Loading sub module "vbe"
[    35.363] (II) LoadModule: "vbe"
[    35.364] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libvbe.so
[    35.390] (II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    35.390]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.1.0
[    35.390]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    35.390] (II) Loading sub module "int10"
[    35.390] (II) LoadModule: "int10"
[    35.390] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/libint10.so
[    35.392] (II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[    35.392]    compiled for 1.18.4, module version = 1.0.0
[    35.392]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 20.0
[    35.392] (II) VESA(0): initializing int10
[    35.393] (EE) VESA(0): V_BIOS address 0x0 out of range
[    35.393] (II) UnloadModule: "vesa"
[    35.393] (II) UnloadSubModule: "int10"
[    35.393] (II) Unloading int10
[    35.393] (II) UnloadSubModule: "vbe"
[    35.393] (II) Unloading vbe
[    35.393] (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
[    35.393] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[    35.393] (EE) no screens found(EE)
```


----------



## scottro (Sep 9, 2019)

Discussions of CURRENT are discouraged here, unless you  can stick it into an I hate Linux thread.  It's best discussed on the CURRENT mailing list, and if you give details, it's possible someone might have a solution Here questions on CURRENT depending upon which mod sees it, can be locked pretty quickly.

So, the best place to look for help, or report that xorg is broken on CURRENT with your vid card would be the CURRENT mailing list or filing a PR. In either case, of course, you'd have to give more information (and also on these forums, if people did see the thread and tried to help, which also often happens, even if it is CURRENT). Describing what kind of card it is, is one place to start--but with CURRENT, there's also a reasonable chance that the next upgrade may fix it.  Still, I'd file a PR, or perhaps an email to xorg server port maintainer.


----------



## CraigHB (Sep 9, 2019)

He said it failed on a new install of 12-release so that's not off-topic for the forum here.

You probably did something originally to get it working on 12 and forgot.  Happens to me sometimes, forgetting about a fix I did.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 9, 2019)

Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 10, 2019)

SirDice said:


> Graphics - FreeBSD Wiki


I tried it using  radeonkms last and it didn't work out. pciconf -lv show me I had radeon

```
vgapci0@pci0:0:1:0:     class=0x030000 card=0x22cd103c chip=0x98521002 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
    device     = 'Mullins [Radeon R2 Graphics]'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```
Also found this in xorg.0.log:

```
[   500.051] (II) [KMS] drm report modesetting isn't supported.
[   500.051] (WW) VGA arbiter: cannot open kernel arbiter, no multi-card support
[   500.051] (EE) Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section.
[   500.051] (II) UnloadModule: "radeon"
[   500.051] (EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file.
[   500.052] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[   500.052] (EE) no screens found(EE)
[   500.052] (EE)
```


----------



## paulfrottawa (Sep 19, 2019)

OK it turned out to be simple. I installed
	
	



```
xf86-video-ati
```
 created an xorg.conf and changed the driver from modesetting to radeon.
Using 13-current don't know if it works on 12-release yet
_________________________________________________
update: also had to install drm-kmod to get it to work after another install. Didn't need to add anything to rc.conf
____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------

